# Wintersocken



## sp00n82 (9. Januar 2016)

Habt ihr irgendwelche besonderen Empfehlungen für Wintersocken?
Momentan habe ich 2 paar der Endura BaaBaa Winter Merino Socken, von denen ich schon ziemlich angetan bin. Zumindest um einiges besser als die anderen Bike-Winter-Socken, die es damals bei CRC gab.

Die dicken Sealskinz habe ich auch noch, die sind zwar wasserdicht, vom Tragegefühl her aber etwas seltsam. Außerdem sind die schon grenzwertig dick für meine normalen Schuhe, ohne nennenswert wärmer zu sein als die BaaBaa. Noch dicker, und ich passe in die Schuhe nicht mehr rein bzw. es wird zu eng, und dann wirds wieder kalt (größere Schuhe wären ein Option, aber erstmal die Frage nach den Socken).

Haut raus eure Empfehlungen, vielleicht sind ja bessere dabei als die BaaBaas.


----------



## pacechris (9. Januar 2016)

http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/craft-warm-doppelpack-socken/aid:513525

Hatte ich letzten Winter an als es richtig kalt war, bin super zufrieden damit. Diese Jahr noch kein Wetter dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn es kurze sein sollen X-Socks Winter Biking (X-Bionic) wenn Du längere bevorzugst Gore Bike Wear MTB Thermo Socks long, tragen sich beide super, halten warm und sind auch nach häufigen Einsätzen und den damit verbundenen Wäschen noch Top!


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Januar 2016)

In der Übergangszeit trage ich die Rose MTB Merino so bis 6°C höchstens runter > mit meinen Sommerschuhen und noch ggf. Zehenspitzencover
Unter 6°C dann die Rose WINTER PLUS Merino so bis 0°C > ab hier kommen meine Winterschuhe mit den erstgenannten Socken zum Einsatz oder eben schon die Winter je nachdem wie ich mich gerade fühle.
Ab 0°C brauche ich auch noch warme Schienbeine, da nehme ich dann die Gore Bike Wear MTB Thermosocken lang her > hier dann auch mit den Winterschuhen

Mit den letzgenannten komme ich mit den Northwave Artic Commuter M & Lammfelleinlagen bis so ca. -15°C (im Alltag zu Fuß mit TNF Halbstiefeln auch noch kälter) hin. Allerdings wird Radfahren dann auch echt unlustig und eher nur Alltags als zum Jux gefahren.


----------



## gecco1 (10. Januar 2016)

Die Falke BC3 und die Gore MTB Thermometer Socke dürften gut sein!
Werde mir jetzt auch welche holen.
Die Falke dürften vor allem bei der Schuhspitze(Zehenbereich)wärmer sein als die Gore dafür sind die Gore höher (über die Waden)geschnitten.


----------



## lirasi (10. Januar 2016)

Gore Thermo; unter 3°C zieh ich dann noch ein normales Paar Sportsocken drüber


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Januar 2016)

Hab jetzt mal die beiden Rose, die Craft und die Gore bestellt, mal schauen ob die zu meinen Füßen, Schuhen und Kälteempfinden passen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Januar 2016)

Also mit anständigen Winterschuhen muss man bei 3°C echt noch kein zweites Paar Socken anziehen, schon garnicht über dicke Thermowintersocken 
Kann mit hauchdünnen Sommerschühchen natürlich anders aussehen, aber mal im Ernst, irgendwann kommt auch der Letzte auf den Trichter, im WINTER dann mal WINTERschuhe zu kaufen und anzuziehen... nur eine Frage der Zeit / des Alters


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Januar 2016)

Richtige Winterschuhe für Flat Pedals sind halt nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte. Sowas gibt es bisher eigentlich gar nicht, ausgewichen wird dann zwangsläufig auf Trekkingschuhe, mit den entsprechenden Grip-Nachteilen.
Soll hier aber nicht das Thema sein, es sei denn jemand hat _die_ Lösung parat. FiveTen Karver und Impact High hab ich schon, aber damit komm ich eben durch die Regen-/Matsch-Überhose nicht mehr durch, ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen, etc. bla.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Richtige Winterschuhe für Flat Pedals sind halt nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte. Sowas gibt es bisher eigentlich gar nicht, ausgewichen wird dann zwangsläufig auf Trekkingschuhe, mit den entsprechenden Grip-Nachteilen.
> Soll hier aber nicht das Thema sein, es sei denn jemand hat _die_ Lösung parat. FiveTen Karver und Impact High hab ich schon, aber damit komm ich eben durch die Regen-/Matsch-Überhose nicht mehr durch, ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen, etc. bla.



Biste wegen der Hose immer noch nicht fündig geworden ???


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Januar 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Biste wegen der Hose immer noch nicht fündig geworden ???


Hab das zwischendrin nicht weiter verfolgt, weil das Wetter warm genug für meine nomalen Schuhe war. Hab jetzt mal nen Rutsch Endura-Hosen bestellt, die die Woche kommen. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Januar 2016)

Hab heute die Gore Thermosocken ausprobiert. Schuhe weiterhin die FiveTen VXi Elements, nicht gerade spezielle Winterschuhe, aber auch keine luftig-leichten Sommerschühchen.
Temperatur beim Losfahren 6,5°, oben aufm Berg ~1°, und wieder zuhause dann knapp 8°. Wetter fast durchgehend sonnig, auf dem Rückweg dann Gegenwind.
Fazit: naja. Beim Hochfahren habe ich bereits Kälte an den Zehen gespürt, oben musste ich dann schon tänzeln gehen. Und auf dem Rückweg mit Gegenwind (und knapp 8°) wurds dann schon kalt.
Subjektiv fand ich die BaaBaas besser. Aber für einen direkten Vergleich hätte ich wohl rechts einen anderen Socken als links anziehen müssen.

Die Socken sind übrigens verdammt lang. Kann ich bei mir bis über die Knie ziehen. Allzu dick sind sie dafür nicht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Januar 2016)

Oha, also meine Gore Thermosocken gehen mir nicht ganz bis unters Knie - ok hab auch stramme Waden  - und die sitzen am Fuß perfekt.

Kann es sein, dass deine Schuhe a) nicht winddicht sind b) zu eng damit saßen (Durchblutung gestört?) anders kann ich mir das Ergebnis nicht so recht erklären


----------



## gecco1 (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn du kürzere suchst dürften die Falke BC3 super sein.Wollte mir auch schon die Gore bestellen wenn die aber über die Knie gehen sind sie mir auch zu lang.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Januar 2016)

Die gehen bei keinem den ich kenne (3 Leute) auch nur ansatzweise bis übers Knie 
Mit Falke hab ich keine so dollen Erfahrungen > Bündchen leiern nach 3x tragen aus (ok, ich hab jetzt auch keine Spazierstockbeinchen) und dann rutschen die runter. Zudem halt reines Plastik > fangen nach 2-3x tragen an zu stinken wie die Hölle. 
Habe übrigens sowohl die bC5 als auch die BC3 und die sind beide wesentlich dünner als die Rosesocken oder die Gore Thermodinger.

Hab das Geruchsproblem mit keiner Socke aus Wollmischgewebe - würde daher zumindest bei Socken kein reines Plaste empfehlen. Bei Unterhemden etc. tritt das Problem nicht auf.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Januar 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Oha, also meine Gore Thermosocken gehen mir nicht ganz bis unters Knie - ok hab auch stramme Waden  - und die sitzen am Fuß perfekt.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass deine Schuhe a) nicht winddicht sind b) zu eng damit saßen (Durchblutung gestört?) anders kann ich mir das Ergebnis nicht so recht erklären


Die Waden haben mit der Länge der Socken ja nicht viel zu tun.  Aber ist ja kein großes Problem an sich, hab die oben einfach umgeschlagen. Nur halten sie die Zehen halt nicht sonderlich warm, das war auch bei einigen Rezensionen auf Amazon so beschrieben. Da falle ich wohl auch drunter.
Die Schuhe sind wie gesagt die FiveTen VXi Elements bei dem Test gewesen, die sind nicht allzu warm, aber relativ winddicht. Zu eng waren sie da auch nicht, da die Gore Socken ja relativ dünn, oder besser gesagt nicht allzu dick sind (sie sind nicht dünn per se, nur im Vergleich zu wirklich dicken Socken, wie z.B. den Sealskinz).

Wenn ich mir die Vorhersage so anschaue, werden es morgen aber wieder die dicken Schuhe werden. Und vielleicht zieh ich wirklich 2 verschiedene Socken an.


----------



## gecco1 (16. Januar 2016)

Falke BC3
http://www.testberichte.de/p/falke-tests/bc3-cross-country-testbericht.html#rvws
Gore Thermo Socks
http://www.testberichte.de/p/gore-bike-wear-tests/mtb-thermo-testbericht.html#rvws

Ich hab ja jetzt Diadora Polaris 2 Winterschuhe,die gehen schon halbWegs hoch aber,Vorteil Gore Socken gehen bis unter Knie also wärmen sie auch die Schienbeine und Waden mit wenn die Hose nicht sehr warm ist,sollen aber im Zehenbereich nicht so warm sein wie die Falke,die aber wiederum im Zehenbereich sehr warm sein sollen aber halt nicht sehr hoch gehen und somit nicht Waden und Schienbein wärmen.
Meine Befürchtung ist wenn ich die Falke nehme das sie vielleicht nur so hoch gehen wie die Schuhe und ich dadurch Druckspuren habe bzw das es zwischen Schuhe und Hose reinzieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (16. Januar 2016)

So, ich habe jetzt mal einen ersten direkten Vergleich gemacht.
Linker Fuß: Rose Winter Plus
Rechter Fuß: Endura BaaBaa Winter
Außentemperatur: knapp unter 4°. Auf dem Berg ca. -1°. Ein Snowride! Zumindest ein halber, auf halber Höhe wurde es dann wieder ein Matschride.
Schuhe: diesmal die FiveTen Karver. Sehen so bescheuert aus wie auf dem Foto, halten durch die Lasche aber den Matsch ganz gut ab und sind etwas wärmer als die VXi Elements. Und eine halbe Nummer größer.
Normalerweise würde ich bei solchen Temperaturen bereits Heatpads für die Füße verwenden, aber ich wollte ja einen direkten Vergleich haben. All for science!

Bei der Hinfahrt mit Rückenwind war der Rose Winter Plus leicht im Vorteil. Die Füße haben bereits leicht gefröstelt, aber nichts Wildes. Beim Hochfahren dann ebenso, meine Hände waren kälter als die Füße. Beim Runterfahren dann keine feststellbaren Unterschiede, wegen des Schnees und Matsches war das aber auch nicht sonderlich schnell.
Auf der Rückfahrt mit Gegenwind, teilweise der Marke "ich muss aus dem Sattel sonst rolle ich rückwärts" war dann aber der Endura BaaBaa wieder klar besser als der Rose. Zuhause nach ca. 4h unterwegs (davon ca. 50 Minuten Rückfahrt) bestätigte sich dann das Gefühl, der linke Fuß brauchte deutlich länger zum "Auftauen" als der rechte. Ingesamt waren aber beide Füße wärmer als bei letzten Ausfahrt mit den Gore Socken. Wobei man das so erstmal nicht vergleichen kann, da andere Schuhe (kälter) und andere Außentemperatur (wärmer).


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Januar 2016)

Also lieber @gecco1 - die Gore Thermosocken sind _deutlich_ länger und dicker als die Falkedinger > ich hab beide (mein Mann übrigens auch) und wir haben die mal nebeneinander gelegt. Dicke: 1:0 für Gore.
Mag sein, dass die Falke Plasteteile an den Zehen durch die dichtere Webart vs Wollmischgewebe bei den Gore wärmer wirken / gefühlt sind. Aber dicker sind die eben nicht, und die Waden werden halt auch nicht gewärmt. Bei _mir_ leiern die Bündchen fix aus, und sie stinken wesentlich schneller als die Gore und Rose Socken. 
Trage sie gelegentlich noch in der Übergangszeit in den dünneren Sommerschuhen, in die keine dicken Wintersocken reinpassen. Dann mit winddichten, leicht gefütterten Überschuhen.


----------



## gecco1 (17. Januar 2016)

*IndianaWalross*,Danke
Das ist natürlich ganz ideal wenn ihr beide Socken besitzt.Praxistest.
Dazu kann ich dann gar mehr sagen,ausser DANKE.
Zu warm ist ja auch schlecht,weil man dann schwitzt und wenn man schwitzt kühlen die Füße(Zehen) noch schneller aus,ausserdem fangen sie dann an zu riechen!
Dann werd ich mir mal die Gore besorgen!


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt mal einen ersten direkten Vergleich gemacht.
> Linker Fuß: Rose Winter Plus
> Rechter Fuß: Endura BaaBaa Winter
> [...]
> Auf der Rückfahrt mit Gegenwind, teilweise der Marke "ich muss aus dem Sattel sonst rolle ich rückwärts" war dann aber der Endura BaaBaa wieder klar besser als der Rose. Zuhause nach ca. 4h unterwegs (davon ca. 50 Minuten Rückfahrt) bestätigte sich dann das Gefühl, der linke Fuß brauchte deutlich länger zum "Auftauen" als der rechte.



So, heute nochmal den umgekehrten Test gemacht, links Endura und rechts Rose Winter. Das Wetter war ähnlich wie gestern, nur etwas kälter und etwas mehr Schnee.
Und wieder war der linke Fuß kälter* als der rechte, es liegt also nicht an den Socken. Vielleicht ist der linke Schuh nicht ganz so dicht, oder er kriegt als mehr Gesiffe ab, oder er ist schlechter durchblutet. Zumindest dürften dann dementsprechend die Endura BaaBaa und die Rose Winter Plus ungefähr gleich warm sein, wobei die Rose etwas länger sind, ich die Endura aber etwas bequemer finde.

* Mein bestimmt supergenaues Infrarotthermometer vom Aldi sagte 12,2°C am großen Zeh vom linken Fuß. Rechts knapp 3° mehr.


----------



## Tob1as (17. Januar 2016)

Das Infrarotthermometer wird, sofern es ernsthaft Versuch die Temperatur zu messen, bei verschiedenen Sockenfarben andere Ergebnisse ausspucken 

Ich bin froh selbst fast nie kalte Füße zu bekommen,
meine 5Ten Impact VXI und normale Woll-Socken reichen auch bei minusgraden aus.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2016)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Das Infrarotthermometer wird, sofern es ernsthaft Versuch die Temperatur zu messen, bei verschiedenen Sockenfarben andere Ergebnisse ausspucken


Keine Sockenfarbe, leicht bleiche Hautfarbe.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Januar 2016)

@sp00n82 > sowas dachte ich mir schon, also dass es nicht zwingend die Socken sind. Gibt es ja öfters, dass eine Seite (Hand / Fuß) empfindlicher oder schlechter durchblutet ist. Nix Ungewöhnliches


----------

